
Slim – surprisingly space efficient data types in Golang - bom-d-van
https://github.com/openacid/slim
======
bom-d-van
Slim is collection of surprisingly space efficient data types, with
corresponding serialisation APIs to persisting them on-disk or for transport.

Why slim

As data on internet keeps increasing exponentially, the capacity gap between
memory and disk becomes greater.

Most of the time, a data itself does not need to be loaded into expensive main
memory. Only the much more important information, WHERE-A-DATA-IS, deserve a
seat in main memory.

This is what slim does, keeps as little information as possible in main
memory, as a minimised index of huge amount external data.

